# Randy Hendrix Won Buckmaster 2012



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Immediate release Firenock Pro Staff Randy Hendrix won his second Buck Master Title in Montgomery AL on 19th August, 2012.

Randy Hendrix shot a perfect score in the final shoot out to win. He also won the highest qualifying score the day before in the qualifying round. Firenock is very proud that Firenock LLC is the maker for his arrow rest (AeroRest™) and lighted nocks (S style Firenock™ Target system in green). Randy has only got his rest since July 8th, 2012 and he won his 2nd Buck master with it. His 2009 win, his first ever after 21 years was very dear to Firenock as he only have his S style Target Green Firenock for less than one week before the competition. After his first win, he became a Firenock Pro Staff.

This is the very first time Firenock and his crew went to do the Buck Master show in Montgomery AL. Operating manger of Firenock Dorge Huang said, "I have such luck and privileged to able see what Buck Master (in door 3D competition). It is one of of the most demanding 3D competition. Able to see this in person, I appreciate even more on the level of sportsmanship and skill the shooter need to have to compete at this level. I am personally thrilled that Randy give me the privilege and trust to use what I design and make to win."

AeroRest™ being the first ever ceramic contact based arrow rest was introduce to the public at Mathews Show 2012 (December 2011) and was release to the public in May, 2012.

Congratulation to Randy for his 2nd Career win.


----------



## gruen99sg (May 7, 2009)

Gratulation's that's great news



Steve Gruenwald 
www.stevearcheryarrows.com
815-830-2191


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Impressive win for sure.

Congrats to Randy
DB


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats to Randy. I don't feel so bad losing to him in a field shoot a few weeks ago now


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats, Randy.

Evidently my ears don't travel in the right corridors. Seems BuckMasters or it's owner gets the bash every time I turn around, but some of the top shooters in nation compete in the BuckMasters. What gives?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> Congrats, Randy.
> Evidently my ears don't travel in the right corridors. Seems BuckMasters or it's owner gets the bash every time I turn around, but some of the top shooters in nation compete in the BuckMasters. What gives?


Simple, as one of the top paying arching 3D game in the nation, only the top pro have the ability to win. Randy took home a total of $16,750.00 over this week end.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Firenock said:


> Simple, as one of the top paying arching 3D game in the nation, only the top pro have the ability to win. Randy took home a total of $16,750.00 over this week end.


You don't have to be a '''pro''' to win.....anyone can shoot and win......Just put the money out and shoot the qualifier and move up the ladder as the shoot goes. 


Last years winner was not as we would list people as a '''pro''' Just an FYI


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> You don't have to be a '''pro''' to win.....anyone can shoot and win......Just put the money out and shoot the qualifier and move up the ladder as the shoot goes.
> 
> 
> Last years winner was not as we would list people as a '''pro''' Just an FYI


Joseph Goza won it last year didn't he?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I believe the Goza boys have won the BuckMasters along with several other ASA members.

Okay, I didn't want to start a battle. I just wanted to know why the BuckMasters and Jackie is put down. Heck fire, the BuckMasters was the only 3D competition I really enjoyed watching. Pop up targets, moving targets and distances out to 60 yards and these guys hammer those targets and they don't mess around about doing it. Draw, aim, fire and target drilled and just about as fast you can say it.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree totally. The young man was in my booth yesterday said he is at 11 place, he may be 14 year old. By that I understand that anyone, any age can shoot, as long as they pay the entry fee. Very fair, in my opinion. Old pro and young guns shoot it out. Very exciting to watch in my humble opinion. Especually if they shot my Firenock target system. In in-door it is so much nicer to see the Firenock in green, it is not so bright that my eyes need to adjust and the fact that they all shut off in 17 seconds after you shot is nice. Do not disturb the scene. I bet a green nock with a blue LED would look real cool. Our holloween special, that would be fun to look at in those shoots.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

16 and older can shoot , This is the hardest shoot in the archery world to me and I can't wait till next year it is the reason I shoot all the events I shoot just to shoot Buckmasters............ (Just to poke the bear .... never mind) Congrets to my friend Randy.....


----------



## Dale P (Feb 17, 2009)

Good job Randy !! Congradulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

great job as usual Randy!!!!!!! If you guys could only stand right next to him and watch him shoot three arrows before most people could load and shoot one arrow its amazing and he hits what he shoots at! Besides all that he's a great guy to know, congradulations Randy, Mark Trombley


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MrKrabs said:


> Joseph Goza won it last year didn't he?


Maybe....one year runs into the next for me these days....might be 2010 im thinki ng of.....lol....i guess im getting old....but all i know is that sonny way older then me


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats to Randy indeed


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Hope to see you at the 3d range soon.congats


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats.....but what alot of people dont know is that he puts alot of time and money into it!!!!! Heck he built his own Popup range!!!!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> Maybe....one year runs into the next for me these days....might be 2010 im thinki ng of.....lol....i guess im getting old....but all i know is that sonny way older then me


Young pups should be seen, not heard


----------

